# Recommend a carpet cleaner?



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

As per title.. looking to buy a good carpet cleaner for general maintenance of carpets in the house and in the car.

Don't have a set budget but wouldn't want to be spending more than £200.

Any recommendations are appreciated!


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Have a look here:

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=416646

Hope that helps.

Andy.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

https://www.argos.co.uk/product/7427569

used this recently and was fantastic.

can provide some pics later if u want


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

You thought about hiring a rug doctor? Most supermarkets, diy stores have them. Cheap for a day to. I've used a few times for house and cars while I have it.


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

I’ve got a Bissell big green which is phenomenal on house carpets. 

It’s got an attachment for stairs and also car seats and it’s brilliant too

Expensive, but worth it if you do carpet cleaning on a regular basis


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Thanks for the replies everyone.

Bissell seem to be highly rated but I'm not sure if I could justify one of the higher end ones. Vax on the other hand seem to be more reasonably priced.

I'd seen this - can't be bad and reviews seem decent?

https://www.directvacuums.co.uk/vax...ightweight-upright-carpet-cleaner-washer.html


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Darlofan said:


> You thought about hiring a rug doctor? Most supermarkets, diy stores have them. Cheap for a day to. I've used a few times for house and cars while I have it.


I've used these before and they did a good job but they are pretty difficult to manoevre and if you use them more than once a year become uneconomical quite quickly!


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

kingswood said:


> https://www.argos.co.uk/product/7427569
> 
> used this recently and was fantastic.
> 
> can provide some pics later if u want


Would be great. This looks to have great reviews too..


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

The one you mentioned earlier looks like a 'light' carpet cleaner. Not a deep clean one.

This is what the one I used last week. 4 bed house, me the wife and 2 dogs. Upstairs carpets been down 6 years and downstairs a year.

Upstairs wash










Then rinse










After
























Was gross how much came out.

And downstairs wash










Rinse










After


















Highly recommend if you've somewhere to keep it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

atbalfour said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone.
> 
> Bissell seem to be highly rated but I'm not sure if I could justify one of the higher end ones. Vax on the other hand seem to be more reasonably priced.
> 
> ...


That's the exact one that I've got.

I've only ever used it on the house carpet but it was certainly effective.

You put your detergent/water in the top one and the dirty water gathers in the bottom one. I can recommend putting Chemical Guys Fabric Clean in it, great stuff.

By using the trigger on the underside of the handle you can control when it releases the detergent.

It doesn't overly saturate your carpets either. Ok, if you walk about in socks you'll feel them being 'damp' but it was bone dry within about 5/6 hours?


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

kingswood said:


> The one you mentioned earlier looks like a 'light' carpet cleaner. Not a deep clean one.
> 
> This is what the one I used last week. 4 bed house, me the wife and 2 dogs. Upstairs carpets been down 6 years and downstairs a year.
> 
> ...


Fantastic results! I've a feeling our carpets are low quality (as with any new build) and I won't get the same longevity but if I get water that colour I'll be happy aha!

£40 more expensive but I've decided to go for it as the results and reviews speak for themselves. I think £120 is a reasonable deal too.

https://www.directvacuums.co.uk/vax...upright-carpet-upholstery-cleaner-washer.html


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

atbalfour said:


> Fantastic results! I've a feeling our carpets are low quality (as with any new build) and I won't get the same longevity but if I get water that colour I'll be happy aha!
> 
> £40 more expensive but I've decided to go for it as the results and reviews speak for themselves. I think £120 is a reasonable deal too.
> 
> https://www.directvacuums.co.uk/vax...upright-carpet-upholstery-cleaner-washer.html


Great! Glad you've taken the plunge. our upstairs carpets werent expensive, maybe £100 a room? cant remember but was poor when we bought the house!

keep us updated when it arrives!


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

wayne451 said:


> That's the exact one that I've got.
> 
> I've only ever used it on the house carpet but it was certainly effective.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your experience. Does the machine come apart easily for cleaning after use. I've seen some reviews of newer VAX machines that suggest this may be an issue

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

kingswood said:


> The one you mentioned earlier looks like a 'light' carpet cleaner. Not a deep clean one.
> 
> This is what the one I used last week. 4 bed house, me the wife and 2 dogs. Upstairs carpets been down 6 years and downstairs a year.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your experience. Does the machine come apart easily for cleaning after use. I've seen some reviews of newer VAX machines that suggest this may be an issue

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattr8700 (Jan 17, 2016)

I picked up a Spot Rug Doctor machine for under £100, which has done a great job in the car and on the sofas


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Update: Product arrived and while I was initially a little annoyed as it didn't look 'refurbished' rather lightly used, it has performed extremely well. When doing a deep clean the colour of water was on a par with the above, also was decent on car matts, though I felt the hand hand tools didn't have quite the same agitation and cleaning power. 

Floors took around 6-10 hours to dry fully (overnight).

Would highly recommend at £120 though. Better and much easier to manoevre than any RugDoctor I've hired.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

I have one of the Bissel Little Green machines and its ideal for the car.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

atbalfour said:


> Update: Product arrived and while I was initially a little annoyed as it didn't look 'refurbished' rather lightly used, it has performed extremely well. When doing a deep clean the colour of water was on a par with the above, also was decent on car matts, though I felt the hand hand tools didn't have quite the same agitation and cleaning power.
> 
> Floors took around 6-10 hours to dry fully (overnight).
> 
> Would highly recommend at £120 though. Better and much easier to manoevre than any RugDoctor I've hired.


And on second use the belt has snapped.... damn.


----------

